# Lifetime Hunting License



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

Why does North Dakota not offer lifetime hunting for small game and waterfowl? I understand the permit draw for all the big game.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Good question


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I did not know they omitted it...


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Because it would eliminate a chunk of the game departments budgetary funds on a yearly basis.


----------

